# Recipe for dog treats?



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I volunteer with an animal shelter called the SPCA it's all volunteers none of us get paid anything and we get a small amount from the government like 2000 a year. 

The SPCA manly takes in cats nurtures/spats them, gets all of their needles and checks them for feline leukaemia. In most cases these cats come from bad places like hoarding situations, found somewhere, abandoned kittens, etc and on the rare occasion they have smaller animals brought to them, they also save and rehome dogs the last story of someone saving a dog was it was hit by a car and one of the volunteers went and got the dog and took it to the vet after the dog was hit by the car the owners decided they didn't want her back even though she would heal up fine. 

Also the SPCA pays for all of the food and litter for the foster owners for all the pets fostered, when adopted the adopter pays a $112.00 adoption bill that doesn't even equal the amount for the vet bill that the SPCA spend for everything.

Anyways after that big story what I was looking for is an easy dog treat recipe. One preferably that's simple and easy as I will be making them like two days before the fundraiser. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh! Thats awesome that you volunteer there  I've always wanted to, since I was like 14. But life had other plans and I haven't been able to despite being in college now. I do have a job application in at 2 different SPCAs in my area so fingers crossed! 

Here's one of my favorite and easiest: (I have like 5 different books of just dog treat recipes) 
- 1 cup flour
- 1 cup oats
- 2 jars (4oz) of pureed baby food (it can be any flavor but my dog likes sweet potato) 

1. Preheat oven to 350
2. Mix all together to make a dough. Roll to 1/4 inch thick, cut using cookie cutters. Or roll into small balls and sorta flatten.
3. Line a cookie sheet with parchment paper, place cookies 1/2 inch apart. Cook for 20-25 mins. 

And thats it! Super easy. Sometimes I add in peanut butter instead of 1 jar of baby food.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks! I just talked to one of the volunteers and i just help with working at the fundraisers or just making things for them, there are other ways you could help as well, like by donating some change, or even buying any kind of dog or cat food or even toys and dropping it off at one of their donation boxes in grocery stores.

Do you know how long those treats last for? If not frozen and how long they last for in the freezer?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I'll be starting college in the fall for a veterinarian administrative assistant course 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

